

Benchmarking GitHub Enterprise - dbussink
http://githubengineering.com/benchmarking-github-enterprise/

======
dylanz
I'd love an overview of how GitHub Enterprise is deployed and maintained as a
product. How are releases handled? Are all installs on-premise, or any hosted
at on GitHub infrastructure?

~~~
Xeago
The documentation for GitHub Enterprise is public:
[https://help.github.com/enterprise/2.2/](https://help.github.com/enterprise/2.2/).

Prior to Enterprise2 upgrades are done with a package that updates the
appliance 'in-place' and restarts services (or a reboot? It's been a long
time).

Enterprise2 writes a new root file system on upgrade and starts from there.
Files for this are distributed from either to enterprise homepage or the
releases page,
[https://enterprise.github.com/releases/](https://enterprise.github.com/releases/).
In either page you'll find a link to a download page where a selection can be
made for installation or upgrade.

~~~
dylanz
Ah, I completely missed that. They have absolutely fantastic documentation for
the entire product. Thanks for the links and info!

------
TimWolla
I find the drop with the peak before and afterward in the “Git Clone Over SSH
Against GitHub.com” graph interesting. I would have expected a parabola. Why
is that?

------
jasonjei
Doesn't GitHub Enterprise use JRuby?

~~~
samlambert
Nope, it is a deployment of the ruby version we use on .com.

~~~
jasonjei
Got it. What's the overhead of using RubyEncoder or some sort of code
obfuscation/loader protection technology? I'm interested to know how much it
costs compared to straight up MRI/JRuby.

~~~
lstoll
It used to use RubyEncoder, now it uses something custom. The overhead is very
minimal, and it's only when the source is read off disk.

------
buzzkills
Off topic: any chance you could support the invocation of web-hooks via http
proxy?

